# Small black electrical block connectors



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Another quick question that I'm sure those of you that build and rebuild rolling stock have the answer to. I played "stump the dummy" with two young clerks at Radio Shack for about an hour but can't seem to find a good source for these small block connectors. I have seen them on several layouts were the operator is connecting battery packs or electrical connections for lighting between passenger cars. They are black (normally) and with some shrink tubing, are easily hidden among the couplers and brake lines when running power from one car to the next. Not looking for the cell phone mini-connector (my eye sight and fingers aren't that nibble any longer), but the ones that are about 1/4" square, take two leads and maybe 3/8" long when the male and female portions are connected. Appreciate any suggestions....


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Call up my wife and ask for banana plugs, come in a bag of 5 male and 5 female connectors and in two colors black and red (keeps the polarity straight


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry forgot the number 508 529 9166


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Also check the R/C car/boat stores. I purchased a pair of nice male and female connectors for a few bucks. 

Better than the Aristo ones and far cheaper. 

Bob C.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

“the ones that are about 1/4" square, take two leads and maybe 3/8" long when the male and female portions are connected.“

Try these:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/CON-240/2-CONDUCTOR-LOCKING-CONNECTORS-W/LEADS/1.html

Michael


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Perfect. I knew I would get some sources for those puppies. Now all I have to do is get an order in. This solves the first/second of many more questions that I will end up posting. Thanks again.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 15 Jul 2012 09:57 PM 

“the ones that are about 1/4" square, take two leads and maybe 3/8" long when the male and female portions are connected.“

Try these:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/CON-240/2-CONDUCTOR-LOCKING-CONNECTORS-W/LEADS/1.html

Michael


Thanks Michael,
I've been looking for those for years and just never thought to ask the question here. I've tried a lot of other things that didn't work well. And I've bought Aristos at too high of a price.
Bob


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

FlagstaffLGB: 
we offer this type of inter-car connection (wires, plugs and socket included), safe and secure. This is what LGB is using now a days.


.









Mohammed

http://www.allaboutlgb.com
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 15 Jul 2012 06:37 PM 
Another quick question that I'm sure those of you that build and rebuild rolling stock have the answer to. I played "stump the dummy" with two young clerks at Radio Shack for about an hour but can't seem to find a good source for these small block connectors. I have seen them on several layouts were the operator is connecting battery packs or electrical connections for lighting between passenger cars. They are black (normally) and with some shrink tubing, are easily hidden among the couplers and brake lines when running power from one car to the next. Not looking for the cell phone mini-connector (my eye sight and fingers aren't that nibble any longer), but the ones that are about 1/4" square, take two leads and maybe 3/8" long when the male and female portions are connected. Appreciate any suggestions....

If you are willing to paint them black the price on these connectors is hard to beat - I use them for many different projects:

*Connectors* 

Note that the price is less than $3.00 for 10 pair with free shipping!

dave


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I use for my Battery car to my engines.

I also use them for my Aristo Streamliner cars to the lights inside. 

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...2-CONDUCTOR-LOCKING-CONNECTORS-W/LEADS/1.html

They also match the ARisto battery plugs on Arisot Craft Engines 

JJ


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Try *this*. Cheap, easy, looks like brake hoses, works like a champ ...

john


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, those are nice and small, but getting harder and harder to find. Also, not polarized when you use multiple connections (and you need at least 2 to convey power). 

Those disadvantages are what you have to accept to get things that look like brake lines. 

I prefer multiple pin polarized connectors so I can't screw up. 

Greg


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

mbendebba: 

Can i purchase the inter-car connection from you? I would like to buy a few of these.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you could use these:

*Miniatronics Micro Mini Connectors*

They are really small and look like MU cables or air hoses in G scale.

I would like to use these (the 2 pin version) for a car to car connection for interior passenger car LED lighting. Powered by one rechargeable battery in a baggage car. But I'm not sure if these little connectors are rated for much. So I'm afraid they might burn up for my lighting setup...rechargeable battery and multiple LEDS.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

If you need heavy duty connectors you can try several types of car wiring connectors but they might be a bit chunky for what you want....


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the additional suggestions. I do have a nice assortment and supply right now. If I can ever get all the "honey do" items completed in the kitchen and master bathroom, I may get back to working (playing) with my trains before Christmas. Never ending of things to do when you are retired. Ha.


----------

